# Attn: Site Downtime 12/31/2008



## Janice (Dec 30, 2008)

All, in an email sent to all members recently I revealed that Specktra will be launching a new look beginning 1/1/2009. I was hoping to make this transition with minimal downtime, however it looks like the technical team needs most of tomorrow to make the migration. *This means the site will be unavailable for the majority of 12/31/2008*. As always I will leave you with methods of staying updated, one of them will be a maintenance page you will be able to access at all times while the site is being upgraded. You can also receive updates from me directly via my personal website @ Behind the Looking Glass .

If you plan on participating in the raffle you will still have the opportunity to do so throughout the day tomorrow. Simply follow the link that will be available from the maintenance page on the front of the site. 

Apologies in advance for any inconvenience this may cause, we appreciate your patience while we make improvements to the site.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2008)

Janice, you mean 12/31/2008, don't you?

Thanks for letting us know! I am excited!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeahhhhh!!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 30, 2008)

I love that picture you put to let us know about it, it exemplifies how I feel, lol... Thanks Janice for letting us know and all the stuff you and the other Mods do!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL at the photo... my sentiments exactly! haha

im excited to see the new look though!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the warning, and the great post hahah


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

My Husband says YEAHHHH maybe his wife can do some housework during the down time

Ahhh NOT


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SuSana (Dec 30, 2008)

^^I agree elegant!!  What am I supposed to do at work tomorrow?  Work I guess...

I better bring a book hahaha.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2008)

A day without specktra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is going to be tough!
But am looking forward to the new specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 30, 2008)

No worries.  One day of downtime is more than worth a new, improved Specktra.  Bring it on and happy new year!


----------



## sayah (Dec 30, 2008)

Great heads up!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

I love that picture Janice lol...It says exactly how I feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, its a picture of Darth...and thats always a good thing to see


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Can't wait to see the new site!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahh poo!!! I guess I will be stucking staring at the man on my couch!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





 Ahh poo!!! I guess I will be stucking staring at the man on my couch!!!_


----------



## rbella (Dec 30, 2008)

Dear God.  What will I do?  I suppose I could workout or something.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Good thing I will be working tomorrow and then immediately engaging massive amounts of debauchery fueled by alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can spend New Year's Day recouperating and checking out the new digs!


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for telling us and will be looking forward to the new look


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG! LOL at Vader, who possibly had the worst foundation in the entire galaxy.


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 30, 2008)

The thought of no Specktra for a whole day is making me twitch


----------



## joey444 (Dec 30, 2008)

AAAAhhhhhhhh!  So I have to work tomorrow and I thought I was going to spend a lovely day with Specktra.........Nooooooooooooooooo!

Please come back soon...=(


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 30, 2008)

*OH LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 31, 2008)

And I only have another week until school starts back. At least the boyfriend also has tomorrow off.


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a 1/2 day at work tomorrow -- I'll guess I'll have to hit the MAC counter at Macy's to get my fix...LOL.

Excited to a new site


----------



## Odelle (Dec 31, 2008)

Yay new look!

Also, yay Darth Vader!

<--- Not a nerd >_>


----------

